# RGB Steuerung unklar. Von I/O aufs Motherboard legen



## Ente1up (19. Dezember 2019)

Hey,

ich habe einen Aerocool RGB Gaming-Tower Python Tower. (Bitte keine Wertung über Qualität des Gehäuses oder des verbauten RGB Controllers, ich bin ein Einsteiger  ) und ein Asus PRIME B450M-A, AMD B450. Ich habe mich für den Tower entschieden, weil er ARGB schon verbaut hat. Nun stand dort, das man auch von der I/O Steuerung auf Steuerung übers Motherboard umstecken kann. Ich finde nur absolut keine Stecker die passen. Die ARGB sind ja 5 pin und somit läuft Steuerung der RGB und Lüfterpower über ein Kabel (Drehzahl nicht steuerbar?), auf dem Motherboard ist ein 4 PIN RGB Header. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben? Vielleicht übersehe ich ja was, da ich wirklich wirklich neu bin.  

Fotos von dem Controller und R5 Steckplatz.

Help pls


----------



## Venom89 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ente1up schrieb:


> Asus PRIME B450M-A, AMD B450. Ich habe mich für den Tower entschieden, weil er ARGB schon verbaut hat. Nun stand dort, das man auch von der I/O Steuerung auf Steuerung übers Motherboard umstecken kann. Ich finde nur absolut keine Stecker die passen. Die ARGB sind ja 5 pin und somit läuft Steuerung der RGB und Lüfterpower über ein Kabel (Drehzahl nicht steuerbar?), auf dem Motherboard ist ein 4 PIN RGB Header. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben? Vielleicht übersehe ich ja was, da ich wirklich wirklich neu bin.
> 
> Fotos von dem Controller und R5 Steckplatz.
> 
> Help pls



Dein Mainboard unterstützt keine Ansteuerbaren LEDs. Es besitzt nur einen Header für normale 12v LEDs.

Das Kabel sollte bei liegen oder es geht vom Hub ab. 
DRGB Anschlüsse haben für gewöhnlich 3 Pins. Masse, Plus und Data. Es ist also ein vierer Stecker, mit einem leeren Kontakt.

Bitte nicht versuchen diese an dein Mainboard anzuschließen, dadurch werden die LEDs irreperabel beschäftigt. 

Als mögliche nach rüstung, könnte man Zb ein Quadro oder FarbWerk 360 von Aquacomputer nutzen.

Gruß


----------



## Ente1up (20. Dezember 2019)

Super Antwort, danke dir! Das hilft mir ein großes Stück weiter  

Grüße


----------



## Ente1up (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab noch eine weiter Frage,

kann ich die RPM steuern? Also irgendwie einen Adapter zwischen hängen oder vom Controller direkt auf einen Fan Channel? Die Lüfter powern halt die ganze Zeit mit vermutlich 100% durch und das ist dann doch etwas lauter. Auf Dauer etwas nervig.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Dezember 2019)

Das kannst du auch mit deinem Mainboard. Mit einem Quadro geht das natürlich komfortabler. Der kann aber nur PWM-Lüfter. Gruß


----------

